# Chicken of the woods?



## ladybug34 (Apr 10, 2017)

I found these mushrooms growing on a tree and I think they might be chicken of the woods but I’m not sure. Any help with I D


----------



## DanCB (Jul 4, 2018)

Don't eat them. Did you find them at the base of the tree? I'd say they are Jack O'Lanterns which could make you very ill.


----------



## ldybug340 (11 mo ago)

I think you are right because they were at the base of the tree. I thought they were higher up but my grandson told me they were at the base


----------



## ldybug340 (11 mo ago)

DanCB said:


> Don't eat them. Did you find them at the base of the tree? I'd say they are Jack O'Lanterns which could make you very ill.


Thank you very much. I appreciate your input


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Chicken of the Woods


----------



## ladybug34 (Apr 10, 2017)

sb said:


> Chicken of the Woods
> 
> View attachment 44393
> 
> ...


That looks way better than what I had.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

ladybug34 - yea. On occasion I'll harvest some from older chickens, but at those times I'll cut an outer band from the edges. After a few uses of tender, young Chicken you'll be spoiled and hold out for the BEST.

Great mushroom hunting to everyone! 😎 🌞


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Good for you to check. Even better for you to learn more about mushrooms than you know now! Watch this clip.

I am so pissed that I couldn't find it! Why does the internet turn on me every time that I need it!


----------



## ladybug34 (Apr 10, 2017)

shroomsearcher said:


> Good for you to check. Even better for you to learn more about mushrooms than you know now! Watch this clip.
> 
> I am so pissed that I couldn't find it! Why does the internet turn on me every time that I need it!


Thank you for trying to share a video with me. After finding those Jacks, we came home and looked at a bunch of videos and went back out. We were able to find a tree with Chicken of the woods. I thought they were getting a little bit pithy and there was a lot of those littlle beetle larvae in them. I think it might be getting a little late in the season for them now.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

ladybug34 - Not too late for good Chicken of the Woods. *New ones will be coming up, still*; just depending on temps, rainfall etc.


----------



## jg010682 (May 16, 2016)

You could start looking for hen of the woods right now also verry easy to id but a little harder to spot they are at the base of oak trees here is a few pics to help you out good luck and post some pictures and we can help you id them also


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Those are some pretty little hens. Good eating!


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Picked these chickens in KY yesterday. 5 1/2 lbs.


----------



## redtop (Apr 17, 2016)

ladybug34 said:


> I found these mushrooms growing on a tree and I think they might be chicken of the woods but I’m not sure. Any help with I D
> View attachment 44385


They are Jack's!!!!!! do not eat them. I was just out hunting for ram's heads and stumpers and seen a lot of these where I hunt, they grow around the base of old stumps.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

True that! They also grow in wood chip mulch! There were some growing in a buddy's flower garden bed that I thought were Chants, but they kind of looked "funny" to me. I checked them out and they were jack o'lanterns!


----------

